
How to get clients after getting providers in a marketplace? - arhaans
Hi, my name is Arhaan, I&#x27;m the co-founder of www.909music.com<p>909 Music is a royalty-free music marketplace. We have 600+ music composers who provide high quality music for video projects, films, commercials, documentaries, corporate videos, games, apps, jingles etc<p>Every marketplace has the problem, do we start with providers or clients?<p>We worked really hard for 6 months generating providers(music composers) and we have a large music database of over 15,000 tracks.<p>Now the problem we are facing is how to get clients&#x2F;buyers(video producers) to use the platform and actively post music requests in the marketplace.<p>We have a good conversion rate but how do we get more video producers and youtubers to visit our site?
======
gus_massa
600+ music composers is a lot, but it's difficult to measure the quality if
they have no buyers. A more simple question is: Who is your best composer?

Somewhat related " If your product is Great, it doesn't need to be Good. "
[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com.ar/2010/02/if-your-
product-...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com.ar/2010/02/if-your-product-is-
great-it-doesnt-need.html)

